# [gelöst] HDMI Soundausgabe

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich habe meinen Laptop mit HDMI Kabel an TV angeschlossen. Ich habe ein Bild, aber am TV keinen Ton. Nur am Laptop Sound.

```
cat /proc/asound/cards 

 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xf2500000 irq 41
```

```
lsmod | grep sn

snd_hda_codec_cmedia     7731  0 

snd_hda_codec_si3054     3270  0 

snd_seq_dummy           1247  0 

snd_seq_oss            23709  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      4810  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                41510  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          4523  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            32476  0 

snd_mixer_oss          12711  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     19609  1 

snd_hda_codec_realtek   271964  1 

snd_hda_intel          18240  4 

snd_hda_codec          51721  5 snd_hda_codec_cmedia,snd_hda_codec_si3054,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               5348  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                61269  6 snd_hda_codec_si3054,snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              15768  3 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    45554  19 snd_hda_codec_si3054,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               4470  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          6137  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
```

alsaconf sagt mir, das keine unterstützte Karte gefunden wird

```
 AlsaMixer v1.0.24.2

│   Gerät: HDA Intel                                                  

│    Chip: Nvidia MCP77/78 HDMI                         

│ Element: Master [dB-Änderung: -33,00] 
```

In der xorg.conf

...

```
Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "cPATH"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 75.0

    VertRefresh     60.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 9600M GT"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "1"

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "DFP-0"

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +1280+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

...

```
cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf | grep -v \#

alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

options snd cards_limit=1
```

```
 aplay -l 

**** Liste der Hardware-Geräte (PLAYBACK) ****

Karte 0: Intel [HDA Intel], Gerät 0: ALC268 Analog [ALC268 Analog]

  Sub-Geräte: 0/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 0: Intel [HDA Intel], Gerät 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0
```

Muss ich vielleicht separate oder Disabled statt Twinview in nvidia-settings auswählen? Hat doch mit dem Sound eigentlich nichts zu tun.)

Auch hier http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/19622/hdmi-soundausgabe.html

alsa.conf den Eintrag options hda intel model=auto hinzugefügt. Brauche ich vielleicht pulseaudio?

```
cat .config | grep SND | grep -v \#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE=1

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_I2C_AND_SPI=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_ALL_CODECS=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM_HUBS=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AD193X=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AD73311=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_ADS117X=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AK4535=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AK4642=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AK4671=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS42L51=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS4270=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_CX20442=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_L3=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_DA7210=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_MAX98088=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_PCM3008=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_SPDIF=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_SSM2602=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TLV320AIC23=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TLV320AIC3X=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TLV320DAC33=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_UDA134X=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_UDA1380=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8510=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8523=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8580=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8711=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8727=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8728=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8731=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8741=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8750=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8753=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8776=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8804=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8900=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8903=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8904=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8940=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8955=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8960=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8961=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8962=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8971=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8974=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8978=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8985=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8988=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8990=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8993=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM9081=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_MAX9877=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TPA6130A2=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM2000=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM9090=m
```

Sollte ich vielleicht alle Codec außer CODEC_HDMI entfernen?

Unter Windows XP musste ich im Gerätemanager "Realtek High Definition Audio" deaktivieren, um den Sound auf den TV zu bekommen.

Lösung: Pulseaudio!!!Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sat Mar 05, 2011 3:52 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Marlo

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> ... Brauche ich vielleicht pulseaudio? ...

 

Ja

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6553688.html#6553688

----------

## flammenflitzer

Kann ich nicht auch Versuchen alsasound entsprechend mit Optionrn neu zu starten. Ich kenne die Syntax nicht.

/etc/init.d/alsasound start module snd_hda_intel Option=snd_hda_codec_hdmi. 

Oder die Karte zweimal in der /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf konfigurieren

```

options snd-hda-intelindex=0

options snd_hda_codec_hdmi index=1
```

Ist das so richtig?

Das ich bei Bedarf nur snd_hda_codec_hdmi starte und alle anderen Sound Module ungeladen bleiben.

----------

## Marlo

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> .. Ich kenne die Syntax nicht...

 

Ich auch nicht. Aber hier gibt es doch viele  Alsa-Puristen, vielleicht hat einer eine Lösung?

Ich glaube eher nicht. Ansonsten hätten das unsere  Multimedia-Spezialisten schon gepostet.

Wenn hier ne reine Alsa Lösung kommt. lade ich dich zu ner Party ein.

Aber das Bier bitte  ordentlich trinken, gelle.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich bin gerade dabei auf pulseaudio umzustellen. Hatte ich früher schon mal. 

```
rc-update add pulseaudio default

 * rc-update: service `pulseaudio' does not exist
```

Brauche ich wohl nicht mehr? PS: Habe gearde den Thread hier im Forum Pro und Kontra Pulseaudio gelesen. Ich gehöre mehr der Komfort Klicki Bunti Fraktion an. Wenn es mit Pulseaudio funktionieren sollte, schön. Dann brauche ich alsa nicht verbiegen.

----------

## Marlo

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Brauche ich wohl nicht mehr? 

 

--> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/PulseAudio

--> http://pulseaudio.org/

--> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/PulseAudio

und nen Strohalm.

----------

